# Hitman style pouches



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

Hope this is the correct place for this

Due to being unable to get any hitman pouches I tried making my own. What do you think of my efforts?

PIC DIDNT LOAD


----------



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1onNvLefrXOnESv7CUm6B8EujarJh0Lmt/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nicely done! The highest compliment I can give you is from Mrs. Raja; "those are the right colors."

Ultimately, only you can gauge your efforts. Specifically, how does it shoot?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice work.

Great colors!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Too notch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good job. I think Simple Shot had those last I looked.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks great, I would definately try!


----------

